# Gold Fish with Torn Fins and Missing Scales?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Last night I noticed my Gold Fish was acting oddly so I put him into a 1.5 gallon filled with water from the 65 gallon since I didn't have time to go through the nitrogen cycle and he has torn fins and is missing scales. I poured up some Aloe Vera Extract to help his mucus layer. Will do a 50% water change and add more Aloe Vera. Keeping feeding minimal. Any other "home made" remedies to help?


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you have decorations in your 65g tank? I have one of those Roman coliseum things and the goldfish go through that and sometimes have to really squeeze through. That isn't the best on their fins or scales and the ones that go in more often I usually see missing scales. They are hardy otherwise though and it's only in there for pleco hiding until the goldfish go in an outdoor pond anyway. 

Good luck with yours. I always found marine salt helps cure my goldfish. Read up on it but it's something like a teaspoon per 10 gallons.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I have decorations but he says in the open. Will try the marine salt.


----------

